# 10-month-old has scab or something below her ear



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I posted this on a dog forum too but I wanted to see if maybe someone on here knew what this was. It looks red and irritated, it has yellow pus-like stuff around it (its dried into her fur), it has no odor, it is not causing her pain whatsoever (she's currently laying with that side of her head pressed against my bf's leg and I was petting and rubbing that area before I realized it was there), she doesn't even seem to notice it we can touch and poke and prod that area and she doesn't react, she hasn't been scratching that area either, and there is zero hair loss. In the top picture her fur is pulled back to get a better look at it, in the the bottom picture that's what it looks like. You can't even see it except for the patch of dried up pus but that's only if you look close. I want to see if this is something I can easily treat at home instead of going to the vet since they are very expensive around here (the low-cost clinic here charges $250 for a spay and the animal shelter charges even more). If she needs to go then we can take her but I'll have to use the money I saved up for her spay and I'd rather not do that.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Does she spend a lot of time outside? My dogs have come in with scrapes and cuts from battling who knows what. Most of the time I patch them up myself, but if something doesn't heal in a few days on its own usually a vet trip is necessary.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

No shes an indoor dog. I live in an apartment. Shes always on a leash. The only animal she ruffs and tumbles with is my other dog and its possible he might have scratched or bit her but their never alone together and I never heard her cry in pain while they play. I'm also behind on their flea meds because I got busy and forgot to reapply. I just gave her a bath so the flea treatment will have to wait for atleast 24 hours.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Ive heard fleas can cause irritation. A mod on the dog forum told me I should apply neosporin for a couple days and pay attention to it and if gets worse then visit the vet.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds about right.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Check for ear mites as well. She might be attempting to scratch her ear and missing. Check back paws for broken or sharp nails as well, they can do a ton of damage to themselves scratching.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Her nails do need cutting. I haven't seen any ear mites and she doesn't scratch that area either. Shes not very coordinated and where its located she cant reach. Unless shes scratching when we are not around I don't think its self inflicted. Although, I might go get some ear mite treatment anyway just in case it is that.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You never know with dogs lol mine come in with scratches occasionally that I have no idea how the heck they got. Just keep it treated and keep an eye out for others wounds


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

It is hard to tell from the photo but is the skin raised where the scab is? Looks like it could be a cyst or abscess to me - neither of which is very serious but may need a vet visit if it doesn't drain and heal on its own. If it isn't a bump and more a surface scab, it may be an abscess that is already healing. The pus seems indicative of that. Have you tried applying warm compresses to the area?


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Its not raised. My boyfriend is pinching the loose skin up to get a better look at it. Her fur is really dense in that area so that was the easiest way to look at it and examine it. I have not tried a warm compress. I did give her a bath last night and clean that area with a warm washcloth and the fur is all matted up again. I'm going to try to cut some away so I better treat the wound.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Cutting a little of the fur back to get a better look sounds like a good idea. I would try a warm compress just in case because it sounds infected (the pus) so maybe doing a saline wash will help treat it.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

It looks better after some neosporin application, most of the redness has gone away and it is no longer oozing or leaking any fluids. Although their is now hairloss. I am not sure if that is due to the ailment itself or because of the fluid matting and clumping in her fur. It will only come off if you pull on it or she scratches it. She scratched a chunk of it off today (normally she doesn't scratch that area but whenever we put neosporin on it she wants to scratch it off). I was suprised she actually reached that area because usually she can't. it mainly comes out in clumps which I am not sure is good or bad. I'm gonna give it another day or two and see if it gets any better. I'm pretty sure it's not serious but it might need medicated ointment or antibiotics. I'm also gonna use this time to see if I can find a cheaper vet around here or see if I can get someone to cover a shift for me so I can drive to Houston.


----------

